# Seachem Fluorite sand with Tropica plant substrate



## Jake101 (28 Apr 2015)

Hi,

Which one for the low-tech tank with weekly EI and lots of cryptos?

1. Only Seachem Flourite sand - Easier to rescape and use the sand again in the future.

2. Same sand with Tropica plant grow substrate - Ensures the nutrients through the root better, but won't probably last forever and rescaping/reusing is a bit more tricky act since the two substrates will anyway partly mix.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Apr 2015)

Seachem Flourite sand would be just fine with ei fert.

Same with the tropica but it lets you get away if you forget to dose. when it time to reuse then just siphon the sand out leaving half a inches so the two don't mix.

So its up to you buddy

Cheers
Ryan


----------

